# Belén!!  Ducky 6k!



## cuchuflete

¡Felicidades Querida Palmípeda Be!

 Inteligencia, ternura, paciencia, chispa, chispa, y mucha gracia...
Las muestras de la presencia de* La Be.

Muchísimas gracias,
un quabrazote,
cuchu
*​


----------



## la reine victoria

View attachment 2830
Click to activate!​ 

Congratulations
&
Thanks
Belén​ 
* * * * * *​ 

Meet me here for a royal celebration!View attachment 2831 No it isn't.  ​ 


Big hug! 
LRV​


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Seis mille gracias, Belén!  You're one of the rare people who can teach AND make your students laugh simultaneously, y es un honor y gran placer poder compartir este foro con vos.

Some Canadian cousins wish to add their greetings and congratulations.  Alas, they are unable to speak, which is why I have to scribe for them here.

Many thanks,
Chaska


----------



## Whodunit

Congratulations to an indispensable forero/mod to his marvelous milestone! ​ 
*Jeg håber, at du vil snare lære dansk eller tysk. *​


----------



## Vanda

Belén you are entitled to 6...or more Pastéis de Belém 

from Portugal..... (hmmmmmm delicious!) 

for being such a nice, helpful and dedicated forera!

Gracias, chica.


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡¡ENHORABUENA BELEN!!!!  

Nuestra patita moderadora. Gracias por tus 6000 mensajes. 

Alundra.


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡FELICITACIONES, BELÉN!!*


----------



## heidita

Congratulations to a fair mod!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias por tus posts, Belén.


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchísimas felicidades, Belén!
Con el cariño de
Soledad


----------



## Mei

Moltes felicitats joveneta! Gràcies per tot!    

Mei


----------



## timpeac

Many congratulations Be - and thanks for all your help and support


----------



## Sparrow22

*´ Felicitaciones, Belén !!!!!  *


----------



## América

*Muchas felicidades Belén, gracias por toda la ayuda. Un fuerte abrazo.*


----------



## Like an Angel

¡¡¡Belén, más de 6.000 felicitaciones y gracias!!! ​


----------



## lauranazario

Querida Belén,
Será pequeña esta alhaja pero recíbela con GRAN cariño para celebrar tus magníficas aportaciones y gran compañerismo de siempre.

un abrazote,
Laura N.


----------



## Bienvenidos

¡Belén!

Cuando yo me registré a este foro, tú fuiste la primera moderadora que me ayudó "ponerse al tanto" (learn the ropes) .

¡Gracias, felicidades, y enhorabuena!


Mil abrazos,
*Bien*


----------



## anangelaway

*Muchas felicidades Belén !  *


----------



## Eugin

*Muchas gracias y* *FELICITACIONES* *por tantas buenas participaciones en estos foros!!!*


----------



## belén

¡¡¡¡Qué emoción!!!!! 

Muchísimas gracias a todos


Ya sé que lo sabéis, pero nunca está de más decirlo: ​ 
*SOIS MUY IMPORTANTES PARA MI
*
(y lo digo así, gritando, aunque me riñan los mods  )



How exciting!!!

Thank you so much for this

I know you know, but it doesn't hurt to say it again:
*
YOU ARE VERY IMPORTANT TO ME*

(and I scream it out loud, although the mods may tell me off   )
​


----------



## danielfranco

Siempre tarde, siempre...
¡¡¡Pero muchas felicidades, y que cumpla otros seis mil más este mes!!!


----------



## cherine

*Muchas felicidades **beleníta**  You're one of the nicest people in the forum, even if we didn't get to "meet" a lot *


----------



## Agnès E.

Don't encounter too much sunburns in this coming summer, Belénita chérie !
May I offer you the perfect gear to avoid such an inconvenience... not to forget the after-sun fun as well! may your moderating and posting time be as sweet and warm as usual.

Q&U
Quagnès


----------



## beatrizg

Ay, iba llegando tarde....

FELICIDADES BELÉN Y UN SALUDO DESDE ESTA ESQUINA DEL MEDITERRÁNEO.​


----------



## ElaineG

I'm very behind with all my congratulations. Muchos besos!!!!

It's always a great ride when you (and ILT, even though this isn't her thread) are along (I think we're headed for the beach!):


----------



## Kong Ze

Sé que llego tarde... ¡es que me estaba arreglando para la celebración!

¡Muchas felicidades, Belén!


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, Belen! *

*There's a word for someone like you who is so skilled at collaborating, moderating and foruming with excellence:*

*ART*


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations BELEN!!! Te agradezco mucho


----------



## GenJen54

Congratulations!  Your presence here is just DUCKY!


----------



## ILT

Cua cua, cua cua cua, ¡cua cua cua cua cua cua cuá!

Croac


----------



## Maruja14

¡Caramba Belen! llego tarde, pero no quería dejar de felicitarte.

E N H O R A B U E N A


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¡Felicidades, Belén!
¡6000 son muchísimos posts!
Un besito desde Madrid.
EVA.


----------



## DDT

Lo siento, I'm so terribly late. So I brought you a special gift to celebrate the FIFA world cup  

*¡¡¡Grande Be!!!*​
DDT


----------

